
Ask HN: What do you use to manage passwords in your small team, other than okta? - wenbin
Right now we have 2 people in the team. We are using Okta (30-day free trial) to manage passwords for all these online accounts, e.g., AWS, sendgrid ...<p>Just got phone call from okta sales representative, who said that we can&#x27;t use okta because we are not able to pay at lease $1500 annually.<p>What else do you use to manage these passwords?
======
czbond
We use KeePassX. Open source, and reviewed by the security community. I am not
a fan of cloud shared passwords.
[https://www.keepassx.org/](https://www.keepassx.org/)

The database it uses is encrypted, and you could store the central in Dropbox
for easier use (although less secure - and add a much higher rate password)

------
pwman
Considering your size you should definitely checkout a trial of LastPass
Teams: [https://www.lastpass.com/teams](https://www.lastpass.com/teams)

Full Disclosure: Work for LastPass

